# How did boomers become this way?



## PaleTay (Dec 30, 2021)

It seems like until very recently people would leave their kids and grandkids a significant amount of their assets, but now you see 80 and 90 year olds buying luxury cars, going on many vacations, and trying to find the most expensive nursing home money can buy. Not to mention the spending at casinos, and on lottery tickets. However, most won't even co-sign for their kids or grandkids or will try to get them to live in a shithole for the theory it will be cheaper because it isn't as nice (even if it's actually more expensive). They seem to hate buying long-term assets too.

Many cities have the largest building being a seniors' home, or a massive 65+ community blobbing up most of what should be downtown. Not to mention the lockdowns to "save Grandma", or the mass immigration to save social security. It's not sustainable and accelerate the collapse of many cities.

Even many older Conservatives will buy CRT, and other progressive politics and get upset if you criticize the royal family or elites. They'll buy gift cards for Amazon or Wal-Mart as gifts instead of money.

Did they just watch too much TV? Or did they pre-emptively buy into "You'll own nothing and be happy"?


----------



## Chen Stirner (Dec 30, 2021)

There are many reasons why they're like this, but one of the main ones is that they grew up during a time of unprecedented prosperity and they assumed it would last forever.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Dec 30, 2021)

they were the first generations subject to widespread mass media (in the form of TV) and commercialized pop culture


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Dec 30, 2021)

Throughout their lifetimes, the sheer size of the Baby Boomer demographic has resulted in the commercial sector catering to their every whim, from children's toys advertisements in the 50's to an infinite number of hucksters shilling shitty old people products in the back of Reader's Digest today. To a degree, this has even infected the academic consensus over recent history. When the Boomers were college students in the '60s, the student protest movement/ counterculture burgeoned, and the Reaganite neoliberal consensus 20 years later was driven by Boomers joining the corporate world as young professionals. All of this has given them a generational case of main character syndrome, exacerbated by the fact that they control nearly every lever of power in the modern United States. This is why the lockdowns, which punished the young to benefit the old, were accepted by nearly every American center of power simultaneously. It's also why Social Security reform isn't going to happen for at least another 10-20 years, why the leadership of both major political parties is geriatric (even to the extent of some party leaders being late Silent Generation), and why burgeoning, disgruntled youth movements centered around the redistribution of the Boomers' amazing wealth and power have arisen in the form of democratic socialism on the left and national conservatism on the right. Ultimately, there's not much that can be done about the problem besides letting the swell on the population pyramid ripple through its last stages and making plans to pick up the pieces after they're all dead.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 30, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Throughout their lifetimes, the sheer size of the Baby Boomer demographic has resulted in the commercial sector catering to their every whim, from children's toys advertisements in the 50's to an infinite number of hucksters shilling shitty old people products in the back of Reader's Digest today. To a degree, this has even infected the academic consensus over recent history. When the Boomers were college students in the '60s, the student protest movement/ counterculture burgeoned, and the Reaganite neoliberal consensus 20 years later was driven by Boomers joining the corporate world as young professionals. All of this has given them a generational case of main character syndrome, exacerbated by the fact that they control nearly every lever of power in the modern United States. This is why the lockdowns, which punished the young to benefit the old, were accepted by nearly every American center of power simultaneously. It's also why Social Security reform isn't going to happen for at least another 10-20 years, why the leadership of both major political parties is geriatric (even to the extent of some party leaders being late Silent Generation), and why burgeoning, disgruntled youth movements centered around the redistribution of the Boomers' amazing wealth and power have arisen in the form of democratic socialism on the left and national conservatism on the right. Ultimately, there's not much that can be done about the problem besides letting the swell on the population pyramid ripple through its last stages and making plans to pick up the pieces after they're all dead.


At this rate, I don't think they'll have the decency to die, as Longevity efforts are concerned.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Dec 30, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> At this rate, I don't think they'll have the decency to die, as Longevity efforts are concerned.


You've got a point there, honestly. They're going to die _someday_, but advances in medical technology threaten to prolong our demographic hell into the 2030s' and beyond. You've reminded me of a novel I read on the topic a while back. It was written in 2011, but I think that nearly every problem the author takes aim at has gotten worse since then.


----------



## JULAY (Dec 30, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> they were the first generations subject to widespread mass media (in the form of TV) and commercialized pop culture


They're also the first generation to have a better life than both their parents and their children. And we've had nothing but boomers running the US since Bill fucking Clinton 30 years ago. Their faggot generation is the very definition of good times creating weak men, and then weak men creating bad times.

A pox on all of them.


----------



## CDWLTY (Dec 30, 2021)

There's a post about how they're "john wayne in their own minds", the "last of the true american cowboys" who have bested both their forbears and their descendants, and that's how they'll go out. 

They think they're self made, and the only honorable thing for their kids to do is to make themselves, even if it's as simple as putting in a good word at work to help them get a job sweeping floors. They're constantly inundated with messaging that you shouldn't leave anything to your kids,  celebrities and quadrillionaires bragging that they'll "leave nothing, the kids would get lazy" without mentioning the 'foundation' they established that will guarantee the punks 1 million a year for salary. 

They listen closely to what they want to hear, and the system tells them what works best for the both of them. Why would they budget, save, be responsible? The banking system is ready to swoop in and pay for their property to ensure no more of this pesky middle class home ownership gets in their way. Why worry about new blood, new money disrupting things when you can make sure no one can get in on the ground floor? "Hey, did you know you deserve to enjoy your life? Let your kids make their own way, just like you did mr. self made man!"

Also, if you talk to them, it's a fun treat to compute the current value of the pay they got as a kid using the silver value of quarters. You hear stories of them complaining about how hard they had it for making four bucks an hour, until you realize it's something like $80.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 30, 2021)

CDWLTY said:


> There's a post about how they're "john wayne in their own minds", the "last of the true american cowboys" who have bested both their forbears and their descendants, and that's how they'll go out.
> 
> They think they're self made, and the only honorable thing for their kids to do is to make themselves, even if it's as simple as putting in a good word at work to help them get a job sweeping floors. They're constantly inundated with messaging that you shouldn't leave anything to your kids,  celebrities and quadrillionaires bragging that they'll "leave nothing, the kids would get lazy" without mentioning the 'foundation' they established that will guarantee the punks 1 million a year for salary.
> 
> ...


Well at least think of it this way, when they invent realistic VR we assholes can finally see what the 1950s were all about.


----------



## JULAY (Dec 30, 2021)

CDWLTY said:


> There's a post about how they're "john wayne in their own minds", the "last of the true american cowboys" who have bested both their forbears and their descendants, and that's how they'll go out.
> 
> They think they're self made, and the only honorable thing for their kids to do is to make themselves, even if it's as simple as putting in a good word at work to help them get a job sweeping floors. They're constantly inundated with messaging that you shouldn't leave anything to your kids,  celebrities and quadrillionaires bragging that they'll "leave nothing, the kids would get lazy" without mentioning the 'foundation' they established that will guarantee the punks 1 million a year for salary.
> 
> ...


I'd post a bunch of Old Economy Steve memes to illustrate your point, but there really is no need. You nailed it. 

I repeat, a pox on all of them.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 30, 2021)

What do you think about this doc? Real interesting insight of the early boomer era.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 30, 2021)

The evil that runs this world screwed many of them over?


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Dec 30, 2021)

I find this more in the boomers in their late 50's and early 60's. They are the worst for this shit. They lived their 20's in the materialistic, ''greed is good'' 1980's and they STILL have the habits they had back then. They may be way up there in age now but they still have the same mentality.

They don't even have particular interest in their adult children or even their grand kids. Can you even believe that? my Grandparents (God rest their souls) were Silent Generationer's and they were the kindest, most giving people.


----------



## CDWLTY (Dec 30, 2021)

JULAY said:


> I'd post a bunch of Old Economy Steve memes to illustrate your point, but there really is no need. You nailed it.
> 
> I repeat, a pox on all of them.


Far from all though, I'm genuinely surprised by how many genuinely good folks I come into contact with that are wonderful. Most of the people that are willing to put their necks out for a stranger and help are late boomers, maybe early genX, because they seem to carry that memory of what a society is. They maybe make up 10% at most, but they're around. 

I'm no better, I wouldn't stop my car in the middle of nowhere to help a stranger, but that's because I've done it already and learned my lesson. 

Maybe the thing that really rankles me with boomers is how they interalize every bit of propaganda they've ever been fed, then talk about "fixing" everything to be just how it was in their youth, not understanding that era of prosperity inherently can't last.

Actually, okay, TWO boomerisms then: I hate it when they talk about their "black friend" who's actually someone they interact with as a paid associate. Black man running a barbecue restaraunt? Black security guard at work? Guess what! Anti-racist debra and barry are here to lecture you when you complain about a black guy stealing your car!


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 30, 2021)

They grew up with parents who'd lived through the Depression and struggled through the war, and who wanted their kids to have the lives they didn't. So, Boomers grew up with everything handed to them on a silver platter. They are a spoilt generation. Even worse, the ingrates then rejected the values their own parents and grandparents held dear, and they deliberately set out to remake society into a reflection of their own selfish natures.
I look forward to the day they are all dead.

All the current panic about Covid is mostly based around Boomers and their fear of death and judgement. Boomers have lived deliberately wicked and immoral lives and their souls quake at the thought of what awaits them on the other side. Boomers are so evil that they are more than willing to risk the long term health of their own grandchildren if there's a slight chance of them, the Boomers, living just a little longer. - There's no way they would sacrifice _themselves_ for family!
Boomers have the same spirit as those who sacrificed their children to Moloch.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Dec 31, 2021)

I know I posted this before but Carlin was 100% right back in the '90s about the Baby Boomers


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 31, 2021)

Seems to me the Boomers that actually do have any kind of humility or authority are the ones who actually grew up poor or lower class even for their era. They're also the easiest to have actual conversations with and seem to have more open minds than their counterparts. I think there really is something to the idea that their generation was generally very privileged and had everything handed to them, because the few of them there are that didn't have everything handed to them and had to start out at the bottom like the rest of us actually seem to be decent human beings.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Dec 31, 2021)

Baby boomers are just the scapegoats, silent generation and “greatest generation” fucked this country. Federal Reserve, Hart-Cellar, etc.


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 31, 2021)

CDWLTY said:


> Maybe the thing that really rankles me with boomers is how they interalize every bit of propaganda they've ever been fed, then talk about "fixing" everything to be just how it was in their youth, not understanding that era of prosperity inherently can't last.


the boomers were the first generation that was entirely raised within a school system and mass media complex that was created to indoctrinate them. there was a top-down effort after world war 2 that was basically the beginnings of globohomo, schools got standardized curriculum and basically everything on television was just reinforcing a core set of values. look up basically any show on tv from the 60s and 70s and tell me it wasn't propaganda. 

if you could cram an entire generational cohort into a nutshell, they were told it was acceptable to rebel against their parents for being old fashioned, which is why the hippies happened, and fell into professional corporate lifestyles in middle adulthood as a replacement for growing up, not as a natural consequence of growing into adulthood. even the working-class boomers who still hold onto some shred of hippie-dom corralled themselves into polos and Buicks out of peer pressure. it was about adhering to a projected set of values from their peers learned from indoctrination in school and in the media, not the values from their parents.


----------



## murph (Dec 31, 2021)

Boomers don't give a fuck about you. They're old and are uninterested in anything but making money and playing bingo and trying to not die. Suffer. Eventually they will die and you'll inherit, or not, and everyone out there dealing with the world will be angry at you, too.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Dec 31, 2021)

Boomers happened because you had a period of extreme deprivation (The Great Depression and WW2) followed by a period of extreme prosperity. (The Postwar period.)  The extreme deprivation made people hunker down and go full Buzzcut Conservative and the extreme prosperity made restless Boomer teens flush with money and energy want to fuck and go wild. Hollywood and corporations were all too happy to pander to them,  and Communists, who wanted to create a Socialist version of _Brave New World_, happily gave them the weapons to tear down their parents' and grandparents' way of life. 

Boomers created a culture where the Young and New had ultimate moral authority, and now they 're desperately trying to reconfigure themselves to fit in that paradigm by saying things like "70 is the new 30."   In eras past, most people who were the Boomers' age would be trying to develop themselves spiritually, conceptualize their accomplishments,  and create some sort of legacy for themselves that would live after them. But Boomers instead act as if they were still 25, buying flashy cars, going on trips and buying tons of shit that's doomed to be thrown out in five years when their kids have to clean out their Reverse-Mortgaged houses to try to find enough shit to sell so they can afford their parent's funerals. 

As bad as they are, Millennials and Zoomers will probably be even worse, despite owning nothing. Can you imagine any random lolcow dealing with the shocks of parental death and their own bodies slowly falling apart as they hit 50? No wonder so many of them have become COVID cultists and/or have trooned out.  These are desperate attempts to keep the Grim Reaper and old age away.  Like MovieBob, they still think some Scientist is going to invent robot bodies that they can upload their personalities to_ in_ their lifetimes. Shit, scientists can't even cure Alzheimers and they've been trying to for decades. Most scientists don't even know how the brain _works_ most of the time, but here people think they're going to find a way to preserve them and hook them up to VR worlds. Not in this century, and probably not in the next one either.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 31, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> Boomers happened because you had a period of extreme deprivation (The Great Depression and WW2) followed by a period of extreme prosperity. (The Postwar period.)  The extreme deprivation made people hunker down and go full Buzzcut Conservative and the extreme prosperity made restless Boomer teens flush with money and energy want to fuck and go wild. Hollywood and corporations were all too happy to pander to them,  and Communists, who wanted to create a Socialist version of _Brave New World_, happily gave them the weapons to tear down their parents' and grandparents' way of life.
> 
> Boomers created a culture where the Young and New had ultimate moral authority, and now they 're desperately trying to reconfigure themselves to fit in that paradigm by saying things like "70 is the new 30."   In eras past, most people who were the Boomers' age would be trying to develop themselves spiritually, conceptualize their accomplishments,  and create some sort of legacy for themselves that would live after them. But Boomers instead act as if they were still 25, buying flashy cars, going on trips and buying tons of shit that's doomed to be thrown out in five years when their kids have to clean out their Reverse-Mortgaged houses to try to find enough shit to sell so they can afford their parent's funerals.
> 
> As bad as they are, Millennials and Zoomers will probably be even worse, despite owning nothing. Can you imagine any random lolcow dealing with the shocks of parental death and their own bodies slowly falling apart as they hit 50? No wonder so many of them have become COVID cultists and/or have trooned out.  These are desperate attempts to keep the Grim Reaper and old age away.  Like MovieBob, they still think some Scientist is going to invent robot bodies that they can upload their personalities to_ in_ their lifetimes. Shit, scientists can't even cure Alzheimers and they've been trying to for decades. Most scientists don't even know how the brain _works_ most of the time, but here people think they're going to find a way to preserve them and hook them up to VR worlds. Not in this century, and probably not in the next one either.


The accepted line from futurologists such as Ray Kurzweil is that somewhere somehow some kind of 'Super A.I.' will be invented (they call it AGI, Advanced General Intelligence) and somehow that will solve all of mankind's problems and manifest some sort of kook utopia out of nowhere. Don't quote me on that just read his book. He says it's gonna be here by 2030.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Dec 31, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> they were the first generations subject to widespread mass media (in the form of TV) and commercialized pop culture


No, I’d say the previous generation was subjected to widespread mass media in the form of radio.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 31, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> The accepted line from futurologists such as Ray Kurzweil is that somewhere somehow some kind of 'Super A.I.' will be invented (they call it AGI, Advanced General Intelligence) and somehow that will solve all of mankind's problems and manifest some sort of kook utopia out of nowhere. Don't quote me on that just read his book. He says it's gonna be here by 2030.


I remember a lot of talk about that sort of thing around a decade at ago, at the time considering how many huge leaps in technology from 2000 to 2010 there were, shit, it seemed plausible.

But now another ten years later, nope, the country's probably going to be one great big ghetto slum by 2030 with a few rich people enclaves here and there, at this rate almost assuredly nothing like that is going to happen by 2030, I mean it's less than a decade away.

We are way behind where we should be tech wise in the 2020s, no Ghost in The Shell style cyborgs, no massive VR internet and no real AI.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 31, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> We are way behind where we should be tech wise in the 2020s, no Ghost in The Shell style cyborgs, no massive VR internet and no real AI.


We really aren't. You gotta realize that shit is fiction, you're in the real world and even from the '90s, you could see that this shit wouldn't be real. You just can't do it.


----------



## El Gato Grande (Dec 31, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> The accepted line from futurologists such as Ray Kurzweil is that somewhere somehow some kind of 'Super A.I.' will be invented (they call it AGI, Advanced General Intelligence) and somehow that will solve all of mankind's problems and manifest some sort of kook utopia out of nowhere. Don't quote me on that just read his book. He says it's gonna be here by 2030.





Dom Cruise said:


> I remember a lot of talk about that sort of thing around a decade at ago, at the time considering how many huge leaps in technology from 2000 to 2010 there were, shit, it seemed plausible.
> 
> But now another ten years later, nope, the country's probably going to be one great big ghetto slum by 2030 with a few rich people enclaves here and there, at this rate almost assuredly nothing like that is going to happen by 2030, I mean it's less than a decade away.
> 
> We are way behind where we should be tech wise in the 2020s, no Ghost in The Shell style cyborgs, no massive VR internet and no real AI.



Technological innovation is as alive as ever (look at how far fintech, robotics, E-vehicles, phones and parts of healthcare have come in the last decade), but it’s become less visible and more distributed due to how complex and efficient our technology already is.

Before the jet age aircraft development progressed rapidly because the (piston) engine was the only really complex mechanical part, and new principles which would be obvious to any aerospace engineer in the future were being discovered every day (not to mention the world wars). In the modern era you need a legion of engineers, massive, high tech assembly lines, a lengthy development process in which everything from heat tolerance to software efficiency is accounted for and full compliance with numerous safety standards to make a new plane which is only going to be incrementally better than what came before. This is why three year old aircraft designs became obsolete in 1930-1950 and why modern military aircraft development takes over a decade.

Most futurologist types who wont shut up about AI, Mars colonies, sex robots and how communism will finally work are intellectuals without any sort of STEM background, so they dont appreciate how much investment, time, coordination and work it will take to not only create the technology they dream about, but make it affordable and SAFE.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't really have anything to add as the main points I agree with have been covered, but they really are an *extraordinarily* selfish generation. They are a literal drain on the entire country and don't you dare bring up social security being unsustainable to them. They don't care as long as they get their bit, after that it's for future generations to solve.
Social security is the most obvious example but due to their size and impact on votes this applies across the board at virtually all levels of government, at least in the US.

They really don't believe in planting trees for future generations, as a demographic. Everyone else will reap what they sow.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Dec 31, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I remember a lot of talk about that sort of thing around a decade at ago, at the time considering how many huge leaps in technology from 2000 to 2010 there were, shit, it seemed plausible.
> 
> But now another ten years later, nope, the country's probably going to be one great big ghetto slum by 2030 with a few rich people enclaves here and there, at this rate almost assuredly nothing like that is going to happen by 2030, I mean it's less than a decade away.
> 
> We are way behind where we should be tech wise in the 2020s, no Ghost in The Shell style cyborgs, no massive VR internet and no real AI.



A decade ago the U.S had a much larger middle class to buy stuff. The middle class is much smaller now which is why companies like apple are taking a hit at least in the USA. Most Americans are android phone users only the wealthy subset uses Iphone's for example. That is why ''the tech race'' from the early 2010's has cooled off. Remember back then all the newest gadgets they were putting out? you really don't see that sort of thing that much these days as there isn't the demand. 

If anything ten years ago we were more ''ahead'' and that includes things like GDP etc.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Dec 31, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> No, I’d say the previous generation was subjected to widespread mass media in the form of radio.


radio is much much less powerful than television. the visual element makes a huge difference in how it affects people.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't really recognise that behaviour in any of the boomers I know. Most I know have gone to great lengths to put aside wealth for their children, and any extravagent holidays they take are ones that include the entire extended family. The only old people I see buying luxury goods are people having some sort of crisis. 

As a general trend though, sure. The baby-boomer generation have influenced policies and practices that are very much focused on short-term value that they directly benefit from.


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 31, 2021)

El Gato Grande said:


> Before the jet age aircraft development progressed rapidly because the (piston) engine was the only really complex mechanical part, and new principles which would be obvious to any aerospace engineer in the future were being discovered every day (not to mention the world wars). In the modern era you need a legion of engineers, massive, high tech assembly lines, a lengthy development process in which everything from heat tolerance to software efficiency is accounted for and full compliance with numerous safety standards to make a new plane which is only going to be incrementally better than what came before. This is why three year old aircraft designs became obsolete in 1930-1950 and why modern military aircraft development takes over a decade.


one of the things people don't seem to understand about the early jet age was that they were legitimately developing prototype aircraft on a whim. you had engineers come up with novel ideas that they had no clue would even work, and got tens of millions of dollars in funding to build functional one-off prototypes of bizarre and non-functional aircraft, and even got test pilots to fly things that the engineers were not even confident in their ability to function. safety was not a concern, neither was cost effectiveness, or anything beyond progress at all costs. AT ALL COSTS. that's why they had like six different companies developing aircraft for specific roles like a damn buffet

it's partially because the advancements were easier to accomplish, but it's also because almost all of the constraints in place that we have now for advancement under the guise of safety, economy, and environmentalism. i'm not saying that we should turn them back, but at the same time nobody seems to be willing to acknowledge that the rate of advancement was partially created by an atmosphere of high-risk low-safety wild-west bullshit that nobody is willing to kowtow anymore. you literally had people strapping jets to their back for funsies and now it's completely unheard of to do that unless you do 20 computer simulations and get a team of lawyers to sign off on it.

there's a reason that there are a lot of advancements in AI and machine learning, because there aren't any limitations telling them that the software needs to be X accurate or X confident or X levels of anonymous to make certain decisions, they literally let the general public beta test their shit. if aircraft development had that level of laissez-faire carte-blanch attitude in the current day then they would be testing a hell of a lot more unstable airframes and novel propulsion methods than they are now, because the cost of failure is so extreme that they have to settle on designs they are over-confident are safe. that's not a bad thing, but don't expect innovation in anything but small unmanned drones. there have been crazy advancements in aerospace and materials science in the last 10 years that are going to take at least 50 years to make it to any sort of practical application in manned craft because of those limitations


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 31, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> No, I’d say the previous generation was subjected to widespread mass media in the form of radio.


radio is like listening to someone tell you a lie that you fall for. television is like watching an elaborate ruse designed specifically to fool you into thinking it is reality. television is extremely pernicious in it's ability to mediate people's perception of reality even when people fully acknowledge what they are watching is fiction.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 31, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> radio is much much less powerful than television. the visual element makes a huge difference in how it affects people.


Radio also has a very low barrier of entry. Anyone could set up a radio station.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 31, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> A decade ago the U.S had a much larger middle class to buy stuff. The middle class is much smaller now which is why companies like apple are taking a hit at least in the USA. Most Americans are android phone users only the wealthy subset uses Iphone's for example. That is why ''the tech race'' from the early 2010's has cooled off. Remember back then all the newest gadgets they were putting out? you really don't see that sort of thing that much these days as there isn't the demand.
> 
> If anything ten years ago we were more ''ahead'' and that includes things like GDP etc.


I remember some spinoff of a tech forum (Genmay?) had people buying the shit immediately again and again. My phone runs till it breaks beyond China shop repair.


----------



## frozenrunner (Dec 31, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> The accepted line from futurologists such as Ray Kurzweil is that somewhere somehow some kind of 'Super A.I.' will be invented (they call it AGI, Advanced General Intelligence) and somehow that will solve all of mankind's problems and manifest some sort of kook utopia out of nowhere. Don't quote me on that just read his book. He says it's gonna be here by 2030.


This is a metaphysical belief in life after death for the anti-religious.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> As bad as they are, Millennials and Zoomers will probably be even worse, despite owning nothing.


Worse than boomers maybe but millennials will hardly be as bad as genX was.

Imagine getting to live through the 80's and 90's bonanza and do nothing with it. Most millennials became adults just in time for endless wars in the middle east and the 2008 collapse.

And besides genX are the gen that created zoomers, nuff said.


Pokemonquistador2 said:


> Can you imagine any random lolcow dealing with the shocks of parental death and their own bodies slowly falling apart as they hit 50?


Imagine? just look at Chris.


Maurice Caine said:


> The accepted line from futurologists such as Ray Kurzweil is that somewhere somehow some kind of 'Super A.I.' will be invented (they call it AGI, Advanced General Intelligence) and somehow that will solve all of mankind's problems and manifest some sort of kook utopia out of nowhere. Don't quote me on that just read his book. He says it's gonna be here by 2030.


Kurzweil its becoming the sad old man who gets to see his future never arrived. He keeps saying how he's going to bring back his father by rebuilding him into an AI using all the writing he left as a framework of memories or something. Thing is most people don't write down what's actually in their minds, and if they do they omit certain details that they know would make them look bad in the eyes of others. So his AI-father will simply be an idealized version of him quoting his diaries back and forth while missing the subconscious that made the original what he was.


Maurice Caine said:


> We really aren't. You gotta realize that shit is fiction, you're in the real world and even from the '90s, you could see that this shit wouldn't be real. You just can't do it.


There was some big stuff happening in the 90's with bionics and humanoid robots like Asimo. Semiconductors were breaking records every year to the point your new PC was obsolete in 6 months time. Meanwhile almost out of nowhere you had constant breakthroughs the genome project, the dolly sheep clone, chimera mice, stemcells, etc. The internet was a huge deal, you really had to be there to see what a massive shock it was going from having to send physical mail and telegrams to email and chat, from having to go outside and buy a newspaper to getting news live as it happened even faster than from TV. Game graphics went from pixels to 3D, in four years we went from 2D GTA1 to GTA3.

You would be forgiven to believe there would be cyborgs and a VR internet 30 years later.


Sweetpeaa said:


> A decade ago the U.S had a much larger middle class to buy stuff. The middle class is much smaller now which is why companies like apple are taking a hit at least in the USA.


On the contrary companies like Apple are making money like crazy now because they focus solely on the premium-ish market. Apple almost went broke in the 90's during the race to the bottom of PC prices instead of focusing in the high-end market like it does now. Of course apple can do that mostly because of its brand, but the point is you make more money selling expensive stuff than fighting with chinese companies for ever decreasing profit margins. Its the same reason why Tesla stopped at the model 3 and even discontinued the base version because the money its on keeping the brand premium.

Even other brands are trying to move upmarket, honda's new electric cars in europe are anything but cheap, their new compact its geared at the people who buy minis, not the ones who buy civics. I remember talking with a marketing guy who had experience in emerging markets like Brazil telling me thats how things are over there because the middle class its almost gone so the real market its the upper-middle class and above.

Thats why the only factory making iPhone thats outside China is in Brazil...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 31, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> We really aren't. You gotta realize that shit is fiction, you're in the real world and even from the '90s, you could see that this shit wouldn't be real. You just can't do it.


It was anybody's guess what the year 2029 would be like from the vantage point of 1995.

I feel like we're way, way behind considering 2029 now isn't too, too far away.

To be fair though, smartphones would seem like Ghost In The Shells hit to people in 1995.




cybertoaster said:


> Worse than boomers maybe but millennials will hardly be as bad as genX was.
> 
> Imagine getting to live through the 80's and 90's bonanza and do nothing with it. Most millennials became adults just in time for endless wars in the middle east and the 2008 collapse.
> 
> And besides genX are the gen that created zoomers, nuff said.


This is one thing that really pisses me off, the wasted potential of the 80s and 90s and the fact that my generation didn't come of age until the 2008 collapse.

In particular I can't understand why the cultural zeitgeist of the 1980s didn't last longer, America had really seemed to figure things out back then, it was a diverse culture, but one that was still very pro-America, America just had a certain cocky confidence about itself that as soon as the 1990s came along and everything got slathered in 50 shades of irony, was lost. 



cybertoaster said:


> There was some big stuff happening in the 90's with bionics and humanoid robots like Asimo. Semiconductors were breaking records every year to the point your new PC was obsolete in 6 months time. Meanwhile almost out of nowhere you had constant breakthroughs the genome project, the dolly sheep clone, chimera mice, stemcells, etc. The internet was a huge deal, you really had to be there to see what a massive shock it was going from having to send physical mail and telegrams to email and chat, from having to go outside and buy a newspaper to getting news live as it happened even faster than from TV. Game graphics went from pixels to 3D, in four years we went from 2D GTA1 to GTA3.


Great point and again, you really can't understate the changes from 2000 to 2010, in 2000 most people still watched movies on VHS on bubble screen CRTs, still used landline phones and computers and internet weren't common and if you did have it chances are it was dial up.

Video games were still primarily N64 and PS1 with the PS2 just barely getting off the ground.

By 2010 everyone had an HDTV, high speed internet access and likely a smartphone, meaning the internet was in your pocket, video games had become HD with way more lifelike graphics.



cybertoaster said:


> You would be forgiven to believe there would be cyborgs and a VR internet 30 years later.


I feel like we should at least have VR internet, the 2020s should be like the novel Snowcrash technology wise.



cybertoaster said:


> On the contrary companies like Apple are making money like crazy now because they focus solely on the premium-ish market. Apple almost went broke in the 90's during the race to the bottom of PC prices instead of focusing in the high-end market like it does now. Of course apple can do that mostly because of its brand, but the point is you make more money selling expensive stuff than fighting with chinese companies for ever decreasing profit margins. Its the same reason why Tesla stopped at the model 3 and even discontinued the base version because the money its on keeping the brand premium.
> 
> Even other brands are trying to move upmarket, honda's new electric cars in europe are anything but cheap, their new compact its geared at the people who buy minis, not the ones who buy civics. I remember talking with a marketing guy who had experience in emerging markets like Brazil telling me thats how things are over there because the middle class its almost gone so the real market its the upper-middle class and above.
> 
> Thats why the only factory making iPhone thats outside China is in Brazil...


This is the thing that worries me, in the future you'll either be living in a third world slum or you'll be rich, no middle ground.

Especially as the thug mentality is encouraged by modern culture.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 31, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> What do you think about this doc? Real interesting insight of the early boomer era.


This is a good insight into the boomers of the sixties. They rebelled against the draft and when that gained traction, they rebelled against everything. _Everything_, regardless of whether it was good or a bad to do so. Indiscriminate sex was and drugs were huge but waiting until marriage is viewed as bad and unhealthy. There was this proclamation they were the "Me" generation and it's spot on, because its all about them and fuck everyone else; fuck your parents, your kids, your family and anyone that interferes with your hedonistic degenerate lifestyle, or in today's parlance, consooming. LBJ? Bad, because he's not Kennedy and the draft. Nixon? Bad despite ending the draft and the war because he's not Kennedy, nodrugs and WaPo said so. Carter? Meh because he's useless  and didn't make me any money, Reagan is great because boomer greed is the goal. Bush bad because WaPo said so, Clinton good because boomermoneyrun and WaPo said so  And so on. It's very simplified but that's basically it. Anything that gives them the freedom to act out and have/make money, is good, any talk of responsibility, is bad. Their children can go out and get theirs, because they are enjoying the hard work and wealth of their Silent Gen parents and whatever speculative and leveraged gains they made in the late 70s80s/90s. Fuck the kids, they need to earn their own wealth.

I've dated boomer men, they're sad. Very wealthy but just pathetic. They have open marriages because of course but they're getting cucked. They find it hard to accept younger women today aren't into fucking everyone they date. Absolutely liberals but still racist and sexist and they get offended when you point it out. 

Like one boomer dude was super worried about me using a soldering iron and it was all I could to find a way to politely say "Nigga I changed the lifters on my Ford in _high school, _melted and shaped silver to make jewelry and my dad showed me to weld at 12, give me a fucking break old man" but instead I just smiled and said "Oh, can you show me?" because they are fragile as fuck.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 31, 2021)

Aidan said:


> I don't really have anything to add as the main points I agree with have been covered, but they really are an *extraordinarily* selfish generation. They are a literal drain on the entire country and don't you dare bring up social security being unsustainable to them. They don't care as long as they get their bit, after that it's for future generations to solve.
> Social security is the most obvious example but due to their size and impact on votes this applies across the board at virtually all levels of government, at least in the US.
> 
> They really don't believe in planting trees for future generations, as a demographic. Everyone else will reap what they sow.


This.

Boomers generally do not believe in leaving something for the next generation. Most won't even leave anything for their own children. I have seen multiple Boomer parents do very little with their own lives, knowing they would inherit millions from their parents, then refuse to help their own children out on the basis that they _"can't afford to because I didn't earn much money in my working lifetime". _- Usually said whilst sitting in a second or third home that their inheritance paid for.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 31, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Worse than boomers maybe but millennials will hardly be as bad as genX was.
> 
> Imagine getting to live through the 80's and 90's bonanza and do nothing with it. Most millennials became adults just in time for endless wars in the middle east and the 2008 collapse.
> 
> ...





Dom Cruise said:


> This is the thing that worries me, in the future you'll either be living in a third world slum or you'll be rich, no middle ground.
> 
> Especially as the thug mentality is encouraged by modern culture.


The biggest struggle in Gen X was "not selling out, maaaaan". Tells you all you really need to know.

The ultra rich living in palaces while us mere peasants can't even afford housing or vehicles isn't a dystopian future. It's right the fuck now in many parts of the western world.


----------



## Travoltron (Dec 31, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> The biggest struggle in Gen X was "not selling out, maaaaan". Tells you all you really need to know.


That was something influencers (mostly in the music industry) and the media constantly shoved on us. Slackers were glorified and ambition was demonized. I don't know why. I sort of think it was designed to keep us down.

EDIT: See _Reality Bites_ for a good example of this.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jan 1, 2022)

> but now you see 80 and 90 year olds buying luxury cars, going on many vacations, and trying to find the most expensive nursing home money can buy.


@PaleTay (can't quote you for some reason--good job Null, you fucking retard)

One thing I haven't seen anyone mention is the rise of the HELOC. Understandable, considering how few people under the age of 50 would ever deal with one.

A HELOC is also known as a "reverse mortgage", which came to popularity in the early 2000s. It allows you to use the equity in your home to take money out to spend on other shit. To give you some idea, HELOCs topped $9.1 Trillion in Q2 2021, with homeowners drawing a trillion dollars of that in the past year alone. By way of comparison, primary (regular) mortgages are worth a total of $10.1 Trillion, which means there are almost as many people (on a dollar-value basis) trying to take money out of their homes as there are trying to pay off their homes. This is a huge problem, but we'll get to that.

Previously, this wasn't really an option--you'd own your home, get your pension, and live off your savings--what you've been describing as "the traditional" retirement. But because of immigration and low interest rates, house prices have risen exponentially:




Keep in mind those are just the median prices--the average boomer probably bought a quarter million dollar house that is now worth $1.2M. What that means is that there's a whole lot of money you can take out of it, and every time they want more, they can refinance because home prices literally never go down anymore. _That's _where all the money is coming from.

One problem is that this is incredibly fragile: if home prices go down or interest rates go up, the bank will shrink their LOC, people will default, the banks will take their houses, and we'll get 2008 all over again. The other problem is that boomers plan on dying with this debt and their kids can't afford to pay it off. They'll inherit the remaining equity in their homes, but will that be enough for them to buy their own homes, or will they be pay off their mortgages until they're 70 years old? What will happen to the real estate market once a significant number of boomers die and those houses need to be sold? Will it crash the real estate market and result in the previously-mentioned 2008 scenario? Will they keep the game of musical chairs going so that the rise in home value will cover the HELOC risk? Will immigration from wealthy Indians and Chinese be able to stave it off?

The risk is ridiculous and the scary part is that absolutely no one is talking about it.


----------



## LKjfiert (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh boomers, an old classic, i know that it's a lot to unravel, but you need to know this.

Boomers generally are the most exemplary case of mass media production and social controls on the history of human society, even worse than some empires.

Boomers started like some people said in this thread, a generation rounded through the punishments of WW2, a generation with everything wrapped on a white blanket, this isn't wrong on the first place but it explain the next points.

In general boomers for this reason started life with a lot of privileges, cars, money, an undeserving mix of unadulterated commercialized culture which didn't mean anything and had a lot of problems which generated today globohomo. This culture wouldn't last forever because it was caused by a situation which happened only because they didn't had something to fix (women didn't worked on this time period, something which was unthinkable on the 19th century and was just restricted to the higher class). This could be seen on cases like Detroit or the low life cities which were the first ones to see the cultural decrease, this included with the retarded lowlife interests of most of them were a real declaration.






This was heard and understood by some smart boomers, which tried to solve this by going against globalized corporatist businesses and remaking american culture to be more receptive to old time values of community, recognizing ways to make more creative people, encouraging less commercial abusive behaviors, recognizing local businesses and while at the same time understanding the liberties of others and recognizing the different ways people were controlled on older time periods.

All of this caused four important pillars of them, The sexual revolution, dodging the draft, civil rights and a ecologist lifestyle where people lived independently with family or community members (which where multiple families), ambition on these places was encouraged on real limits and with the resources to be, this is shown on the music and interests of them.

The sexual revolution, which understood sexuality as something to not be ashamed off, with an important value to society and the respect of the sexual interest of others was an understanding to relations because it showed sex as a mutual understanding, one where both partners loved each other, this discourages multiple sex partners by definition, this is because polyamory it's unequal on the basic ground of having favoritism, while at the same time being a way to hurt parts of a relation, something which was caused by the act of not understanding the suffering and abuse these types of relationships give to nearly all partners and because it underestimates the importance of sex (being the ultimate connection of a relation, the part where both parts bond and understand each other). These points make sex an act of pair bonding between a successful relationship, accepts different ways of pleasure like oral sex and different types of sexuality, understands past sexual history on a manner that doesn't hurt the actual relationships (Discourages cucks), and makes people responsible of their sexual relations ( Not having sex with anyone you meet and not having sex just because of the act of reproducing or urge,). These aspects were a real revolution on the way sexuality was seen, in the past it was just a reproductive mindset and misunderstood the bonding aspects which unites a relationship to a greater extent, even more when harems and all the variations of it where more reflexive to a less developed culture, this is the reason most consent laws increased on this time period, marriage was more of a personal choice, but wasn't frown upon, this is seen on the way beefheart married his wife, degeneracy was discouraged by being respectful to the relationship (most extreme fetishes are normally forced by one part of the relation, specific kinks are different than full blown irresponsibility), this makes taking care of kids an aspect of real care, because it generates real responsibility and makes having kids a deliberate choice (this is the reason you shouldn't accept single motherhood on a real sexual revolution, having equal care of the kids was the real answer).

Dodging the draft was an understanding of Vietnam, Vietnam was an scapegoat to a real interest of the globohomo, this being the control of international markets and the capacity of having destroyed areas where they can get cheap labor, socialism wasn't the main point, even more when vietnam wouldn't have changed the destiny of those lands. Obviously these boomers recognized this and started dodging the draft, this wasn't because of grief but they could with this destroy the methods of acquiring unequal competition, thus the destruction of local businesses and a loyal life (hurting the US and all other countries on the process), this gets increased by being a method to destroy people and families outside and inside of the US on a personal level.

The ecologist lifestyle was made to decrease the price of living, creating a better area to live, encouraging creative work and making technology evolve on a natural way, this is the reasons they used the electric guitar, nuclear wasn't seen as wrong and communities where people lived each other through commerce or community work were encouraged, this is the reason mickey was mocked on cartoons related to vietnam and weed was accepted, it was a think nature gave and it's a thing that generates better resources, has a lot of uses and if used responsibly, can be a good thing.

Civil rights were made to accept others on real ways, letting people have real interests and to let things like free speech be more important, these civil rights were pretty much everyone having equal rights, have free speech on all manners, defending areas where people couldn't consent and letting people have different interest by their own interest outside of people or companies which try to force them on specific blankets, generally this wasn't something which tried to take masculine initiative, most of the time it was encouraged to men and women to have specific masculine traits like individuality, general stubbornness and confrontation, they weren't peaceful all the time, they just had a live and let live situation, similar to the NAP, this by definition crumbles most points pertaining good acts as a racial aspect, the reason of this is because it doesn't give unequal benefits and doesn't justify crime or social problems which need fixing and aren't impossible to solve, even more when it's caused by a lack of this impartiality.

If you want a resume, it was green libertarianism.

All of these were broken one by one on the most painful ways imaginable.

Boomers after seeing these communities (which they hated at first because they were spoiled faggots) wanted to fit in and be the cool dudes (which they couldn't be), they forced their entrance on these communities by force and started to control everything.

The sexual revolution was made mush by encouraging polyamory and destroying the basic principles of it, by making the sexual act a coin, the sexual act becomes a meaningless aspect which can be used to attack anyone and destroy people, this was made by throwing all the tenets of it and forcing these aspects as the sexual revolution, The pill and other aspects made have kids be more planned (they didn't cause anything, at worst they are tools where people can be more responsible, a bad mindset it's needed to use them incorrectly), but the act of destroying this sexual revolution was the thing that sealed the deal to most of the boomer demographic, which was retarded, clueless and really hypocritical by being lied by TV and media in general destroyed the real sexual revolution in exchange of pity, this with the dissent views by nearly everything made them double down on it.

Dodging was the less damaged by being the first one, it was a more general push force and even the silent generation was with it.

The ecologist lifestyle was broken by useless wretches which were the norm, remember that boomers were spoiled and tried to find ways to not do anything, this was done by throwing in the trash all the work ethic which was a part of freak lives and didn't do anything, even more when they ironically wasted money and followed trends which were corrupted to be useless.

Civil rights became a joke after this time period, this was caused by people which wanted benefits and the development of markets to sell to people with no meaning on their interests, this one took the longest by taking more than 25 years and a lot of social destruction and false tolerance.

Most of the ills where caused by mass media, institutes and much more which warped the freak definition to not mean anything, this is the reason nearly no one knows the word freak on the first place.

Boomers did this by being people which were stopped and controlled by others and because of being spoiled.

there's an album which showed this, it's called We're Only In It For The Money






Boomers are an example of bad child rearing. even having no parents was better than being a boomer on that time period.



> I think there were organic, no pun intended, oldfag hippies who were a natural outgrowth of something along the lines of the California nature boy movement, which can tangentialy trace it's roots back to the naturemensch and lebensreform schools of thought in Europe years earlier. These oldfag hippies were anarcho-libertarian environmentalists that thought local to such an extent, they turned their backs on government and consoomer culture completely. Think, Uncle Ted pilled, but without the mail bombs. "The man" would not care for these sorts as they'd rather live modestly in a DIY fashion and had no interest in supporting foriegn ventures like the Korean or Vietnam war. What were the fruits born of those wars, expanding international trading blocs that turned into current year globohomo? It was that eras version of die for israel, but more die for wall street. They had as little interest in supporting international communism as they would have in supporting wall street style capitalism. They occuppied an under-represented and unspoken third posistion that basically kept to the spirit of old school American frontiersmen, but, yeah, they also liked to smoke weed and play around with psychadelic drugs. Anyway, those oldfag hippies didn't go unnoticed by "The Man". So cultural engineers created a degenerate fake hippie persona and marketed it back to the youth as music and lifestyle and used it as a limitted hangout control mechanism. How did a phrase like, "tune in, turn on, and drop out" turn into vote for whatever bullshit the Democratic party is selling this electoral cycle? That's ultimately what things like cointelpro and mkultra were about. How those glowies treating you in current year? "The man", the glow in the dark niggers, same thing, different era.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Jan 1, 2022)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> Baby boomers are just the scapegoats, silent generation and “greatest generation” fucked this country. Federal Reserve, Hart-Cellar, etc.


And they stopped Hitler.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> The biggest struggle in Gen X was "not selling out, maaaaan". Tells you all you really need to know.


Thats the one thing I respect about genX, meanwhile their zoomer spawn did a 180° and became absolute brand whores.


DamnWolves! said:


> @PaleTay (can't quote you for some reason--good job Null, you fucking retard)
> 
> One thing I haven't seen anyone mention is the rise of the HELOC. Understandable, considering how few people under the age of 50 would ever deal with one.
> 
> ...


 No rich asians will buy those overpriced suburb mcmansions, they aren't even that interested in those new skyscrapers in Manhattan as many of those sit half unsold. Rich people flock to safe countries. We used to be a safe country but as we slowly but surely descend into a bunch of first world enclaves within a third world country those rich foreigners will go elsewhere.

Are there rich people in Rio? In Buenos Aires? Sure but they are the rich natives of those countries, not foreigners moving there because its not a nice place to be. Example: facebook's brazilian cofounder was sent to the US by his parents to avoid a kidnapping that as most such incidents in that country would end with his corpse found bound and charred near the open sewers of some favela even if the ransom was paid in full.

Expect our rich to start moving abroad as the bullshit they created spirals out of control.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 1, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> Thats the one thing I respect about genX, meanwhile their zoomer spawn did a 180° and became absolute brand whores.
> 
> No rich asians will buy those overpriced suburb mcmansions, they aren't even that interested in those new skyscrapers in Manhattan as many of those sit half unsold. Rich people flock to safe countries. We used to be a safe country but as we slowly but surely descend into a bunch of first world enclaves within a third world country those rich foreigners will go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Wait wtf, what is the point of the kidnapping then if they already kill their hostages anyway.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 2, 2022)

MrJokerRager said:


> Wait wtf, what is the point of the kidnapping then if they already kill their hostages anyway.


Why not? No loose ends, and most of the time a cop might be in cahoots so nothing gonna happen.


----------



## WebLurker (Jan 2, 2022)

To all those thinking that things can get turned around and improved once the Boomers in positions of power die off: don't hold your breath. They've got a trump card in their pocket

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6764071/








						Fountain of Youth? Young Blood Infusions “Rejuvenate” Old Mice
					

Elderly rodents that received human umbilical cord blood improved significantly in memory tests




					www.scientificamerican.com
				




They will live through several more generations even if it means draining the younger generations of literal blood or surgically grafting a child onto their fat bellies and using them as a living dialysis machine.

Never underestimate the "Me" generation.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jan 2, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> Expect our rich to start moving abroad as the bullshit they created spirals out of control.


Where is it that you think they're going to go? Where is this mythical "abroad", where the grass is greener, you can't get arrested for saying boys in skirts playing sports with your daughters is retarded, and refugees aren't going to rape your wife on the way home from the grocery store?

I guess there's Israel for the (((rich))), but the rest of us have nowhere to go no matter how much money we have, unless we go full John McAfee (and look how that turned out for him). That's probably why the people causing this made sure they had their own ethnic homeland secured (while taking considerable Lebensraum from the Palestinians over the years--I'd say it was ironic, but they've never been concerned with accusations by hypocrisy before because they own the media anyway) before they made sure that no place was livable for the rest of us.


cybertoaster said:


> No rich asians will buy those overpriced suburb mcmansions, they aren't even that interested in those new skyscrapers in Manhattan as many of those sit half unsold.


The West is a great store of value for corrupt Chinese, who are at far greater risk of having their assets frozen and being executed for some arbitrary reason in China than they are here. Canada basically makes an entire industry out of laundering Chinese money, which is why a 30 year old condo costs $1.5 million in Vancouver. Manhattan is a bit of a tricky city because they have a long history of fucking over property owners in favor of rent control and insane land use requirements, but I assure you, New York's old money are just waiting for the right opportunity.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 2, 2022)

DamnWolves! said:


> Where is it that you think they're going to go? Where is this mythical "abroad", where the grass is greener, you can't get arrested for saying boys in skirts playing sports with your daughters is retarded, and refugees aren't going to rape your wife on the way home from the grocery store?
> 
> I guess there's Israel for the (((rich))), but the rest of us have nowhere to go no matter how much money we have, unless we go full John McAfee (and look how that turned out for him). That's probably why the people causing this made sure they had their own ethnic homeland secured (while taking considerable Lebensraum from the Palestinians over the years--I'd say it was ironic, but they've never been concerned with accusations by hypocrisy before because they own the media anyway) before they made sure that no place was livable for the rest of us.
> 
> The West is a great store of value for corrupt Chinese, who are at far greater risk of having their assets frozen and being executed for some arbitrary reason in China than they are here. Canada basically makes an entire industry out of laundering Chinese money, which is why a 30 year old condo costs $1.5 million in Vancouver. Manhattan is a bit of a tricky city because they have a long history of fucking over property owners in favor of rent control and insane land use requirements, but I assure you, New York's old money are just waiting for the right opportunity.


Bruh you think the superrich are concerned with the cultural differences? Its about not having a guerilla or a warlord or some drug mobster kidnapping your kids or blowing you up with a car bomb which is what happens in Colombia and used to also happen in Brazil and Argentina. Abroad its Japan, Switzerland or dubai or some other country for the superrich. Its the common people like you who are fucked because best thing you can do its go to another place thats less of a shithole than this country will become, and that if you got money for papers else you're gonna be a refugee.

And you seem to forget that real estate prices collapsed in NYC when the place became a warzone during the 70s and 80s, and it didnt change until the 90s when zero tolerance became a thing, which wont happen again. You think it will be any different when most cities become the new detroit? You already got the lefties who turned frisco and LA into shitholes moving out in a complete showcase of hypocrisy, you think they wont do it again? Most of the upper class of Brazil are woke lefties and they still live in enclaves with military guards and leave the country whenever the shit they started gets too real. It's the middle and lower class Brazilians who get fucked.

And israel is fucked in the long run, if you check the local news you'll see theres lot of the globohomo over there too coupled with lack of births of normal working jews while the backward fundie jews like the haredi wont stop pumping out inbreed kids and live off welfare.

You know who are "the jews" of israel? Christians. They are the minority with the most education and the highest average income. The best schools in israel are Christian schools.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jan 3, 2022)

> Oh boomers, an old classic, i know that it's a lot to unravel, but you need to know this.
> 
> Boomers generally are the most exemplary case of mass media production and social controls on the history of human society, even worse than some empires.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 3, 2022)

The long and short of it I believe is growing up post-WW2 which granted them economic and social prosperity for a number of years. They still try to hold on to those glory days without investing much into the betterment of their country. It's a sense of entitlement similar to millennial blight. They have a grasp in political power, which influences the current sway of establishment.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2022)

Lol imagine bitching because Mom and Dad aren’t paying your bills for you all the time. Grow up. Do you people understand how selfish you sound? How much have your parents already done for you?

They had to get where they are without all of your petty modern conveniences. Surely you can manage while they live it up a bit in their old age. They deserve that at least.

Boomers are great. It’s entitled children like you who are are making things miserable for yourselves and “ruining this country”.


----------



## .iota. (Jan 3, 2022)

there's a tendency amongst the boomers whom i know of being incredibly wasteful, especially with the things to which they consider themselves entitled.  turning the faucet on and letting it run while doing dishes or brushing your teeth, gen x will do that.  but i watch my boomer friend turn the cold water on and let it run a bit before filling the ice cube trays.  why? because "the ice will freeze faster".  but what about all that water you're wasting? "i pay the water bill."

slightly wet hands from spilling that tray? eighteen papertowels to dry them off.  do you need that many, can't you just use one, or just use a hand towel?  "i'm not doing more laundry. i bought a huge case at costco, and i'm gonna use them."

leaves every light in every room that he enters on? "i pay for the electricity."

it's not even about the money; it's the mindset of commodification, of anything and everything.  i can point out to my friend that he's wasting money, but in his mind, because he bought something, it is his right to use as much of whatever that thing is, in whatever indiscriminate way he chooses, for as long as he chooses. it's absolutely maddening.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 3, 2022)

Maurice Caine said:


> We really aren't. You gotta realize that shit is fiction, you're in the real world and even from the '90s, you could see that this shit wouldn't be real. You just can't do it.


I don't go as far to believe that, plenty of tech was considered impossible even ten years before its creation, but at the rate of advancement anything listed there will be impossible for decades, certain parts or imaginative ideas only being somewhat possible in a century. And what will be made will probably end up corrupted into a manmade horror beyond comprehension. It's all I can expect from clown world. One of the things I think will take longer than anything is the AI we have been conditioned to be scared of by the media for years, right now the best of the best can barely figure its way around a manmade structure. Deep learning ai almost always boils down to doing one very specific thing pretty well, and 99% of it only in the digital space of a game or image processing in 2d. It'll be at least a century before they can combine the text language processing, various image suites, etc into a single thing and it will have the intelligence of a giant sped.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Jan 3, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Lol imagine bitching because Mom and Dad aren’t paying your bills for you all the time. Grow up. Do you people understand how selfish you sound? How much have your parents already done for you?
> 
> They had to get where they are without all of your petty modern conveniences. Surely you can manage while they live it up a bit in their old age. They deserve that at least.
> 
> Boomers are great. It’s entitled children like you who are are making things miserable for yourselves and “ruining this country”.


This post is the height of irony. All of what you said is entirely applicable to Boomers and somehow people of our generation are the ones that earn a lecture?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2022)

Anti-Intellectual said:


> This post is the height of irony. All of what you said is entirely applicable to Boomers and somehow people of our generation are the ones that earn a lecture?


I don’t think you even understand what a Boomer is supposed to be by this metric. You all pretend you know every little detail and nuance of their individual situations. You want to lump them all together as one group because it’s easier. How very typical and lazy of you.

Did you ever stop to consider that maybe their experience actually counts for something. Maybe just maybe someone who’s actually lived a bit could know more than you about the subject of success.

Stop trying to shift the blame and be man. You should be embarrassed, but I think we both know you aren’t self aware enough to be capable of that.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Jan 3, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I don’t think you even understand what a Boomer is supposed to be by this metric. You all pretend you know every little detail and nuance of their individual situations. You want to lump them all together as one group because it’s easier. How very typical and lazy of you.
> 
> Did you ever stop to consider that maybe their experience actually counts for something. Maybe just maybe someone who’s actually lived a bit could know more than you about the subject of success.
> 
> Stop trying to shift the blame and be man. You should be embarrassed, but I think we both know you aren’t self aware enough to be capable of that.


You don't have the privilege of chastising me on nuance when you assign my motives on my behalf to your statement without any further divulgence from me or prior knowledge of my personality to begin with.  I don't need to pretend to know every little detail about individuals to see patterns forming from a group, consequently there is very little you, people, or their individuality that one cannot observe, document, qualify, and quantify their characteristics.

Indeed I have considered it; the knowledge Boomers imparted on me has allowed me to criticize them to a greater degree than I would have without it in both pros and cons.

Although there are some I imagine would shift blame onto Boomers, much of the comments here address cause and effect that they once had and there is merit in discussing them.  Also I'm not embarrassed by what some random person online thinks of me. 

"I think we both know", no - you don't know what I think and you have no idea how far my self awareness stretches, if you're going to accuse someone of being a causality of the Dunning-Kruger syndrome, I'd advise you collect more information about what people are discussing and weigh your own answers before you spout off looking like an imbecile.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2022)

Anti-Intellectual said:


> You don't have the privilege of chastising me on nuance when you assign my motives on my behalf to your statement without any further divulgence from me or prior knowledge of my personality to begin with.  I don't need to pretend to know every little detail about individuals to see patterns forming from a group, consequently there is very little you, people, or their individuality that one cannot observe, document, qualify, and quantify their characteristics.
> 
> Indeed I have considered it; the knowledge Boomers imparted on me has allowed me to criticize them to a greater degree than I would have without it in both pros and cons.
> 
> ...


You know except for the whole part where you made your motives and reasoning abundantly clear earlier but I guess I’m expecting a bit too much of you since you clearly can’t even remember that. Really you’re just digging yourself a hole here and getting covered in mud.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Jan 3, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> You know except for the whole part where you made your motives and reasoning abundantly clear early but I guess I’m expecting a bit too much of you since you clearly can’t even remember that. Really you’re just digging yourself a hole here and getting covered in mud.


Yes, I missed the part where you divined as much from your stellar sense of clairvoyance, oh forgive me o' providential one.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2022)

Anti-Intellectual said:


> Yes, I missed the part where you divined as much from your stellar sense of clairvoyance, oh forgive me o' providential one.


Have you considered that maybe you just aren’t that perceptive? It doesn’t take a genius to pick up on subtext or in this case plain text. Though I suppose it’s perfectly natural for an autist to completely misunderstand the entirety of the simplest social interactions.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 3, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> I don't go as far to believe that, plenty of tech was considered impossible even ten years before its creation, but at the rate of advancement anything listed there will be impossible for decades, certain parts or imaginative ideas only being somewhat possible in a century. And what will be made will probably end up corrupted into a manmade horror beyond comprehension. It's all I can expect from clown world. One of the things I think will take longer than anything is the AI we have been conditioned to be scared of by the media for years, right now the best of the best can barely figure its way around a manmade structure. Deep learning ai almost always boils down to doing one very specific thing pretty well, and 99% of it only in the digital space of a game or image processing in 2d. It'll be at least a century before they can combine the text language processing, various image suites, etc into a single thing and it will have the intelligence of a giant sped.


I don't think well never get an AGI, well get stuck with "dumb" specific AIs that will get exponentially better at what it does but will need to be kept into control not for the cliche risk of it "waking up" and killing mankind but by the simple fact that because its not conscious and can't really understand things (chinese room problem) it could do something incredibly stupid and damaging just because the algos say its right.

For example: "solve poverty", programmed to find the cheapest fastest option. What happens? it sends drones to bomb anyone earning below the line of poverty because as ridiculous as it sounds thats mathematically the cheapest fastest option


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Jan 3, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Have you considered that maybe you just aren’t that perceptive? It doesn’t take a genius to pick up on subtext or in this case plain text. Though I suppose it’s perfectly natural for an autist to completely misunderstand the entirety of the simplest social interactions.


Have you considered that maybe you just aren’t that perceptive? It doesn’t take a genius to pick up on subtext or in this case plain text. Though I suppose it’s perfectly natural for an autist to completely misunderstand the entirety of the simplest social interactions.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2022)

Anti-Intellectual said:


> Have you considered that maybe you just aren’t that perceptive? It doesn’t take a genius to pick up on subtext or in this case plain text. Though I suppose it’s perfectly natural for an autist to completely misunderstand the entirety of the simplest social interactions.


See? This is exactly what I mean. You’re utterly incapable of any meaningful responses because everything you could say is at best predictable. Because you’re an idiot.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Jan 3, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> See? This is exactly what I mean. You’re utterly incapable of any meaningful responses because everything you could say is at best predictable. Because you’re an idiot.


See? This is exactly what I mean. You’re utterly incapable of any meaningful responses because everything you could say is at best predictable. Because you’re an idiot.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 3, 2022)

oh my god you two get a room and sex already


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Jan 3, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> The biggest struggle in Gen X was "not selling out, maaaaan". Tells you all you really need to know.
> 
> The ultra rich living in palaces while us mere peasants can't even afford housing or vehicles isn't a dystopian future. It's right the fuck now in many parts of the western world.


Nah, man. Thats one of those media projections that broadly speaking has not applied to any gen-xer I've known.

It wasn't about not selling out, it was about being and creating something with value that wasn't directly projected onto them by the corporate media complex. The gen-xers I know have idiosyncratic hobbies that wouldn't be trendy on instagram. The boomers? They don't even have hobbies, they legitimately do not understand the concept



.iota. said:


> there's a tendency amongst the boomers whom i know of being incredibly wasteful, especially with the things to which they consider themselves entitled.  turning the faucet on and letting it run while doing dishes or brushing your teeth, gen x will do that.  but i watch my boomer friend turn the cold water on and let it run a bit before filling the ice cube trays.  why? because "the ice will freeze faster".  but what about all that water you're wasting? "i pay the water bill."
> 
> slightly wet hands from spilling that tray? eighteen papertowels to dry them off.  do you need that many, can't you just use one, or just use a hand towel?  "i'm not doing more laundry. i bought a huge case at costco, and i'm gonna use them."
> 
> ...


But whats wrong with that? If he gets pleasure out of wasting his money on paper towels, it's his prerogative. I don't, but hell, I buy paper towels in the first place. That shit is insanely wasteful but it's useful. The real issue with this mindset is that they don't understand other people don't have the ability to do that, or that there are cost or manpower barriers in place that prevent the kind of conspicuous consumption they feel entitled to. It blinds them to the real world.

Story time: I was a manager at McDonald's when they first added those self-order kiosks (they sucked) and I remember a conversation I had with an old boomer, clad in under-armor sportswear, about how they were total trash and they should have just used iPad's. Yeah, the software was absolutely dogshit. But they were regular computers that you could replace each part on, and at the scale McDonald's operates at it's probably cheaper to buy the parts in bulk and replace them when they break than to use an iPad and replace it every time something breaks. He literally said "_you guys have the money to pay for that, just take the old iPad out, throw it away, slap a new one in and you're good to go_"

I should not have said that iPads are probably more expensive than a cheap embedded pc because he got flustered and started telling me that he only paid _TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS_ for his new iPad retina, that he's had one since they first came out in _2004_, that he's been using them for longer than I have, and that nobody would make software as bad as the kiosks if it was an iPad, and that McDonald's is rich enough to afford quality stuff.

Its one of those conversations that's been burned in my memory because of how absolutely fucking insane it was. It's like I threw him a bone about how shitty the kiosks were, because he was right, but just being right wasn't enough, he felt entitled to the whole hog. The whole hog being his very precise world view about conspicuous consumption. It's smalltalk from a bored wagie dude, holy shit


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 3, 2022)

Maurice Caine said:


> The accepted line from futurologists such as Ray Kurzweil is that somewhere somehow some kind of 'Super A.I.' will be invented (they call it AGI, Advanced General Intelligence) and somehow that will solve all of mankind's problems and manifest some sort of kook utopia out of nowhere. Don't quote me on that just read his book. He says it's gonna be here by 2030.


 Super fundy religious beliefs in a coming day of the Kingdom of Heaven on Earth sound realistic compared to this.


----------



## BlerdBjern (Jan 4, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> To all those thinking that things can get turned around and improved once the Boomers in positions of power die off: don't hold your breath. They've got a trump card in their pocket
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6764071/
> 
> ...



Eh, we should just kill them ourselves if they try,.

"Eat the Rich" and all that.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 4, 2022)

Chen Stirner said:


> There are many reasons why they're like this, but one of the main ones is that they grew up during a time of unprecedented prosperity and they assumed it would last forever.


A lot of conversations with boomers by the younger generation allude to this. Try convincing the boomer relatives you need help buying your first house because the gibs utopia we made has devalued currency so much your wages are for shit - they just don't understand. They bought up a house in full at 22 years old, so you can too! Must be laziness. Young people today, ugh ugh, etc.

What made them this way at the expense of their own kids is a tougher question. I'd say the hedonic cycle, in part - and each generation tries to seemingly rebel against the former, just because. Wouldn't discount two world wars prior that devastated and bankrupted Europe and forced them to rip down the inner cities in my country to "start over" - the previous generation obviously failed because they fucked themselves with world wars... that's kind of the excuse I suspect they have for not carrying the torch socially or culturally. The past must have been wanting and the future was all about social programs and nanny state stuff that was good for_ them_ growing up. I wouldn't discount epigenetics in this context either, on the wider cultural trends of the day. We don't know what other effects the WWs and their recovery had beyond the obvious.

Just how little responsibility many boomers feel, especially toward the future/generations in the West prompts me to think Western economics and governmental policy between the 50s and 70s specifically. When times are hard, humans and their communities pull together, and when they aren't, humans can "afford" more selfish, individualistic behavior. In the West we artificially afforded selfishness via welfare states, fiat currency/abandoning the gold standard, endless social programs and so on, until we started to believe our own bullshit that the party would never end. Boomers stood in the best position at the beginning of this trend to take full advantage and project onto others that the party's still going strong when the fucking house is on fire.

My boomer parents inadvertently summed it up real well once: "I don't like charities." I asked why not. "Because charities take the onus off government to provide for people."
And there it is. Daddy government, folks. The answer to all society's problems, big government, no personal responsibility. Infantilization, perpetual childhood. The idea of charity, of the community giving to itself by itself, was uncomfortable for them because it meant they had to feel/do something for someone less fortunate. The same apparently goes in a lot of cases for anything that makes them feel like they have any sort of duty. I had boomer parents that could barely behave like adults while I was growing up, and my grandparents weren't able to command their respect just like culture or tradition wasn't able to. My generation ended up looking with bemusement at our parents, just as we ended up taking care of their drunk asses after their weekend benders and knowing intrinsically something was horribly wrong.


----------



## Apochrypha (Jan 4, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> See? This is exactly what I mean. You’re utterly incapable of any meaningful responses because everything you could say is at best predictable. Because you’re an idiot.


Top hat.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jan 7, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Throughout their lifetimes, the sheer size of the Baby Boomer demographic has resulted in the commercial sector catering to their every whim, from children's toys advertisements in the 50's to an infinite number of hucksters shilling shitty old people products in the back of Reader's Digest today. To a degree, this has even infected the academic consensus over recent history. When the Boomers were college students in the '60s, the student protest movement/ counterculture burgeoned, and the Reaganite neoliberal consensus 20 years later was driven by Boomers joining the corporate world as young professionals. All of this has given them a generational case of main character syndrome, exacerbated by the fact that they control nearly every lever of power in the modern United States. This is why the lockdowns, which punished the young to benefit the old, were accepted by nearly every American center of power simultaneously. It's also why Social Security reform isn't going to happen for at least another 10-20 years, why the leadership of both major political parties is geriatric (even to the extent of some party leaders being late Silent Generation), and why burgeoning, disgruntled youth movements centered around the redistribution of the Boomers' amazing wealth and power have arisen in the form of democratic socialism on the left and national conservatism on the right. Ultimately, there's not much that can be done about the problem besides letting the swell on the population pyramid ripple through its last stages and making plans to pick up the pieces after they're all dead.


I wish they would hurry up and die.  It sounds fucking callous to say this but I would rather my parents be dead than my children have to live in the world they are creating. I mean that genuinely.

Something else contributing to the problem is that they _just won't die _because humans are living longer than ever.  It's like their numbers haven't thinned out over time at all in relation to the other generations.  They project their own laziness onto anyone who isn't one of their cohorts and it is disgusting.  I have worked with many boomers and most of them are utter shit in any line of work I have had the displeasure of being around them in.  Gen Xers have their problems but I would take 1 gen X over 10 boomers because they have a fucking brain in their head.

Boomers were all about their free love shit back in the day now it's "fuck you I got mine," no fuck you, just die already.


----------



## El Gato Grande (Jan 7, 2022)

Every generation after silent has never faced serious hardship, and therefore had no incentive to improve themselves and live by constructive virtues. If you can survive by minimal effort and aren’t convinced to follow a serious moral dogma you’ll just consoom and refuse self improvement or reflection on the account that life is already good, and therefore it’s best to take a conservative stance regarding your own pleasure and lifestyle.

Both boomers and millennials do this in different ways.

It goes without saying that boomers grew up in a far better time for the working/middle class than modern America. Instead of developing critical thinking or grit most of them lived easy lives and didn’t know they were setting future generations up for failure because the mechanisms of inflation and outsourcing are lost on them. When millennials struggle, boomers believe “they’re just lazy haha” because that explanation is by far the most convenient for them. It’s simple, relates to their own experience of steady/easier success, and demands no moral reflection on their part.

Millennials were often born into the luxury of upper middle class childhood in the last “good” years, raised by boomers to be as hedonistic as themselves, swooned by neoliberal culture which teaches that self-indulgence is the best thing you can strive for, and then shoved into a world full of anti-terrorist wars, collapsing financial security and a social culture rapidly decaying and changing, while still having many of the luxuries the richest nation on earth has to offer. They ask “why can’t everyone be nice/use robots to support UBI”?, and become the left leaning socialite consumers living rent free in the heads of every American right-winger.

It’s common throughout history for civilizations to go through periods of expansion/success followed by decadence where the descendants of “good” generations turn inwards and cause their own problems. Rome is a great example of this. America isn’t too special.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 7, 2022)

How did they get this way? They bought the hype that they were "special" for no other reason than their parents - the "greatest" generation, you've surely heard - told them so.


----------



## Nate Higgers (Jan 7, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> I wish they would hurry up and die.  It sounds fucking callous to say this but I would rather my parents be dead than my children have to live in the world they are creating. I mean that genuinely.
> 
> Something else contributing to the problem is that they _just won't die _because humans are living longer than ever.  It's like their numbers haven't thinned out over time at all in relation to the other generations.  They project their own laziness onto anyone who isn't one of their cohorts and it is disgusting.  I have worked with many boomers and most of them are utter shit in any line of work I have had the displeasure of being around them in.  Gen Xers have their problems but I would take 1 gen X over 10 boomers because they have a fucking brain in their head.
> 
> Boomers were all about their free love shit back in the day now it's "fuck you I got mine," no fuck you, just die already.


Not trying to self promote but I sort of touched on this in a thread I just posted. It’s obscene when you start to itemize and enumerate all the companies and methods in which there’s been a behemoth of profitability centered around “how do we keep the geezers alive as long as possible”. 

I could be mistaken but I’m certain most of these care homes, nursing agencies, medical supply companies, and the like all basically have an entire profit model that ultimately winds up with “well we just bill Medicare/social security/tricare/insurance companies”.


----------



## Operaghost (Jan 8, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> We are way behind where we should be tech wise in the 2020s, no Ghost in The Shell style cyborgs, no massive VR internet and no real AI.


That happened probably because the enthusiasm for the 21st century died off after the early 2010's after seeing how the future wasn't as cool and fancy as people predicted as well as the disadvantages of living in a digital world, could be why nostalgia was a big part of pop culture these past 10 years or so.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 8, 2022)

Operaghost said:


> That happened probably because the enthusiasm for the 21st century died off after the early 2010's after seeing how the future wasn't as cool and fancy as people predicted as well as the disadvantages of living in a digital world, could be why nostalgia was a big part of pop culture these past 10 years or so.


The last time people took futurism seriously was the early 2010s, then along the way people got really obsessed with dredging up negative aspects of the past, trying to settle old scores, ripping the scabs off of old wounds, ie bitching about slavery, colonialism, Jim Crow etc, rather than staying focused on the future.

The obsession with nostalgia has been people trying to cope while assholes essentially want to tear down all progress and wipe the slate clean.

The 2013 movie Her was the last gasp for real futurism.


----------



## Local FloRida-man (Jan 8, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The 2013 movie Her was the last gasp for real futurism.


Wasnt that the movie about how a virtual ai gf would suck because she'd cuck you with everyone on the internet?

Futurism died when people realized the future is filled with consoomers and they, by definition, won't produce anything.

As for boomers, I dont mind that they dont share their wealth. They can waste it on all the paper towels and shrimp they want. I just want them to stay the fuck out of my way. Most do, but the ones on top are really fucking annoying. That seems to apply to all generations however, each just has a different attitude about it (boomers are condescending, gen x are smugly whiney, millenials are neurotic, and zoomers are just broken.)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 8, 2022)

Local FloRida-man said:


> Wasnt that the movie about how a virtual ai gf would suck because she'd cuck you with everyone on the internet?


I never actually saw it, but it's the last time I can think of where a movie really tried to depict the future in some fresh way, rather than an intentional retro future throwback ala the recent cyberpunk revival.



Local FloRida-man said:


> As for boomers, I dont mind that they dont share their wealth. They can waste it on all the paper towels and shrimp they want. I just want them to stay the fuck out of my way. Most do, but the ones on top are really fucking annoying. That seems to apply to all generations however, each just has a different attitude about it (boomers are condescending, gen x are smugly whiney, millenials are neurotic, and boomers are just broken.)


Not staying the fuck out of each other's way is the main issue with the world today, same as with the blacks, the browns and the broads.

As a white man, stay the fuck out of my way and there's no problem, get in my way and guess what? We got a problem.

The same also applies to boomers.


----------



## Almalexia (Jan 10, 2022)

In my experience Boomer women tend to be insufferable in the workplace. I will describe a particular subspecies of female Boomer I interact with daily.

They cannot use computers, refuse to learn how, and are maniacally insecure and abusive to younger staff as a result. They play blame games to distract from their incompetence and are hounded by fears that they are going to be replaced by a younger and more competent staff member. Typically these women drive luxury SUVs, have children who will no longer speak to them, and have zero hobbies or interests outside of consooming and signaling that they are a Strong and Independent Female Executive. They will never, ever, ever retire. 

Many such cases.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 10, 2022)

OP doesnt know what boomer means, can't even point one out, many such cases


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Jan 10, 2022)

Chen Stirner said:


> There are many reasons why they're like this, but one of the main ones is that they grew up during a time of unprecedented prosperity and they assumed it would last forever.



One and done.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 3, 2022)

The boomers says:

''You are not entitled to any handout''.
''You are not entitled to any benefits while working at a job''
''you are not entitled to a job''
''you are not entitled to be paid at all while working a job''

The Millennial says: ''So what are we entitled to do?''

The Boomers reply: ''Pay more taxes and take care of our medicare and pension.Suckers''


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 3, 2022)

Keep in mind that Boomers are almost all in their 60s and 70s now. An annoying 53-year-old is Gen X.

My theory is that Boomers are the first generation for whom growing up was kind of drag, man. They spent childhood watching television and playing with the first mass-produced toys. Barbie dolls, Erector sets, Matchbox cars, WW2 plastic models, etc. Teenage years were pretty fun, too. It wasn't uncommon for Boomer teens to have cars and transistor radios, or to go to live concerts with their friends. Lots of them went to college, too, and experienced freedom and the party scene in a way no prior generation had.

By contrast, growing up in the Depression SUCKED, and everyone who was a kid in the 1930s enjoyed adulthood a lot more than childhood. Since the Boomers, we've had a crisis of people just not growing up, and it gets worse with every generation. I'm not innocent here; it's a phenomenon I didn't notice until my 30s.


----------



## Bored Gamer (Aug 3, 2022)

I suspect Reagan did to their brains the same thing Trump did to MAGAtards


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 3, 2022)

Bored Gamer said:


> I suspect Reagan did to their brains the same thing Trump did to MAGAtards



This is the thing. Reagan delivered his promises of a business economy in some sectors and some of those Boomer's made their money in that era. Some of them. 

This is how they accrued their wealth and settled into middle class suburban bliss by the 1990's and 2000's. But it was never going to be duplicated for their children and all those tax cuts had down-the-road consequences that Millennial's will be paying for or should I say, are paying for already.

Most Millennial's didn't get many improvements from Trump as far as economic aspects goes. Certainly never in the same way that their parents got with Reagan with similar careers or even with less education. Boomer's basically gobbled their cake and left no crumbs for their kids.


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 3, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> This is how they accrued their wealth and settled into middle class suburban bliss by the 1990's and 2000's. But it was never going to be duplicated for their children and all those tax cuts had down-the-road consequences that Millennial's will be paying for or should I say, are paying for already.



Marginal tax rates aren't what sent housing and education prices to the moon.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Aug 3, 2022)

Honestly I find Gen Xers more irritating than boomers these days. Men generally fit into two categories: reformed edgelords who pretend to be SJWs to try to be cool (which has always been a theme) or they fall into the “if I do absolutely nothing, maybe I’ll get everything I want,” which is fine if they didn’t get butthurt about their grand plan falling flat on its ass every time. Women are almost universally virtue signalers whether they’re on the right or left. Fried from decades of SSRIs, mood stabilizers, etc. has made them more fragile the older they get.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 3, 2022)

They grew up in a time with no globalization so everything was cheap, so high interest rates didn't affect shit. By the time they reached middle age they inherited a ZIRP economic policy (zero interest rate policy), so all the money they blew meant nothing because borrowing was cheap. Plenty of boomers lost their asses in 2008, but that doesn't change the fact that they'll be the last generation with full retirement benefits.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 3, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> The Boomers reply: ''Pay more taxes and take care of our medicare and pension.Suckers''


Boomers actually proved themselves to be worthy of these benefits. Unlike cringe Millenials


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 4, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Boomers actually proved themselves to be worthy of these benefits. Unlike cringe Millenials


Yeah Ralph the Boomer who supported free trade, unlimited immigration, and outsourcing for muh hecckin stonks really proved himself


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 4, 2022)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Yeah Ralph the Boomer who supported free trade, unlimited immigration, and outsourcing for muh hecckin stonks really proved himself


Yeah, by actually working and contributing  to society. As opposed to eating Tide Pods, for Tiktok clout


----------



## Sho'nuff (Aug 4, 2022)

People are always so interested with what other people do with their money.  If I make it to that age and my 401k is still paying out and I have money, you damn right I'm doing what I want with it.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Aug 4, 2022)

Sho'nuff said:


> People are always so interested with what other people do with their money.  If I make it to that age and my social security is still paying out and I have money, you damn right I'm doing what I want with it.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 4, 2022)

How did boomers become what way. Heterosexual? Probably by not doing all the things that made zoomers such faggots


----------



## Sho'nuff (Aug 4, 2022)

Anti-Intellectual said:


> Fixed that for you.



Social security isn't going to exist when I make it to retirement.


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 4, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> Keep in mind that Boomers are almost all in their 60s and 70s now. An annoying 53-year-old is Gen X.
> 
> My theory is that Boomers are the first generation for whom growing up was kind of drag, man. They spent childhood watching television and playing with the first mass-produced toys. Barbie dolls, Erector sets, Matchbox cars, WW2 plastic models, etc. Teenage years were pretty fun, too. It wasn't uncommon for Boomer teens to have cars and transistor radios, or to go to live concerts with their friends. Lots of them went to college, too, and experienced freedom and the party scene in a way no prior generation had.
> 
> By contrast, growing up in the Depression SUCKED, and everyone who was a kid in the 1930s enjoyed adulthood a lot more than childhood. Since the Boomers, we've had a crisis of people just not growing up, and it gets worse with every generation. I'm not innocent here; it's a phenomenon I didn't notice until my 30s.


Yup... Them Millennials keep forgetting that THEY are overall dealing with Generation X now.  Here are a few examples to show them who they are.












And this is me hearing the same bullshit  coming from their fucking mouths for over 6+ years.
 

But you know  what... it does take a certain amount of talent and to get 3 entire generations ( including the Jones Generation) to fucking hate your generation's guts.   I'm just glad to see their dumb ass shit go down wrong.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 4, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Yeah, by actually working and contributing  to society. As opposed to eating Tide Pods, for Tiktok clout



Millennials are in our 30's. Tide pod eating contests and Tik Tok is Gen Z.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 4, 2022)

Sho'nuff said:


> Social security isn't going to exist when I make it to retirement.


Good. Social security is communism


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Aug 4, 2022)

TheRedChair said:


>



This one annoys me the most.  When I was house hunting, houses in the 200k had the cooper wiring removed and plank board walls.  Had to bump up to the 300k range to find acceptable housing. (not humble bragging, but showing the insanity of the housing market.  My house was 300k.  Just two years prior it was 150k, and two years after I bought it is now in the 500-600k range.  The market is absolutely nuts)

Banks want 10% down.  at 4 bucks a coffee over a year, it comes up to 1460 dollary doos. Only takes 13 and half years to get there by not drinking coffee.

Millennials and Gen Z are dumb as shit, but it is pretty fuckery when a bank won't help with a loan for a mortgage thats usually less then what the rent that is expected these days because you don't have enough saved up and they don't think you can manage the mortgage payments.


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 4, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Honestly I find Gen Xers more irritating than boomers these days. Men generally fit into two categories: reformed edgelords who pretend to be SJWs to try to be cool (which has always been a theme) or they fall into the “if I do absolutely nothing, maybe I’ll get everything I want,” which is fine if they didn’t get butthurt about their grand plan falling flat on its ass every time. Women are almost universally virtue signalers whether they’re on the right or left. Fried from decades of SSRIs, mood stabilizers, etc. has made them more fragile the older they get.



Ozzy is a Boomer. Fred Durst is Gen X.


----------



## Basic Blonde Boy (Aug 4, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Honestly I find Gen Xers more irritating than boomers these days. Men generally fit into two categories: reformed edgelords who pretend to be SJWs to try to be cool (which has always been a theme) or they fall into the “if I do absolutely nothing, maybe I’ll get everything I want,” which is fine if they didn’t get butthurt about their grand plan falling flat on its ass every time. Women are almost universally virtue signalers whether they’re on the right or left. Fried from decades of SSRIs, mood stabilizers, etc. has made them more fragile the older they get.


Kinda agree with this...

From my experience Boomers' main issue is just being oblivious to everything, Gen X is more knowing, yet chooses not to do shit about things. Gen X is the generation most built on tv and Hollywood, and they pretty much have based their thinking around it. You can tell how tv, especially programs from the 2000s, have affected their thinking as they can be complete simps for the democrats and believe the party to be the smart scientist party while republicans are all bigoted tards in the South. Years of Stewart and Colbert echoing that blues are smart individuals have lead them to taking comedians as the #1 news source unironically. They especially get super defensive when it comes to criticism of Obungo or Biden, which is hilarious as they go all in to spit as much venom at their opposition as possible while claiming it is all good fun. They want to be the moderate individuals, yet cannot fathom anything but blue being popular, and by blue, I mean Neo-libs as even if they screech Bernie's shit, he is far too left for them.

Your description fits well, though I think it is more apt to say that they just go for whatever Hollywood promotes. They become hypocritical with the edgelord shit because they loved it when Hollywood said, or says they can. In the past it was acceptable, but now it is not so you get the reformed. They aren't even really reformed as I have been told 9/11 jokes are bad, but then those same people will talk about how Pete Davidson is their hero and the funniest because of 9/11 jokes. They are a generation of consumers who will clap for anything with Star Wars or Marvel attached to it. A lot of them do absolutely nothing yet expect things because they are just following Hollywood which tells them everything will be fine if you follow some approved politician left or right.

As for the women, I would go against your notion. The annoyance I have with them is that hey are wannabe activists and history buffs, but suck at both. They are activists in the same sense of the men you mentioned where they just sit and wait for what they want or scream into a void. Most are on the same Stewart high and just believe their beliefs are status quo and the smartest takes ever. As for the history buff part, they are big into history, but just take out small chunks. They look to rebel against the Nazis and know all the evil shit they did, but cant explain why Nazis were ever popular in Germany to begin with. They like picking out the evils to be advocates for groups, but never see the full picture as their history learning is just so they can sperg on FaceBook about some random ass Native group or Holocaust moment. Other than that, they are just trying to emulate some fictional #GirlBoss they saw in a movie or show.


----------

